# Probleme de WMWare fusion sur Mac OS High Sierra



## willimac (30 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai un MacBook pro Touch Bar,
J'avais des gros soucis avec mon Mac donc j'ai formater tout, puis tout réinstaller, tout marche bien à part VMware Fusion version 10.0.1

J'ai ce message d'erreur : Impossible de trouver un processus pair valide auquel se connecter.

quelqu'un aurais une idée ?

merci pour l'aide.

Olivier


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2017)

Salut.

Si tu regardes ceci :https://superuser.com/questions/125...annot-find-a-valid-peer-process-to-connect-to

Tu peux tenter de lancer ta machine virtuelle, puis quand tu as le message, tu vas dans :
Menu /Préférences systèmes/Sécurité confidentialité/ onglet "Général" et là tu dois pouvoir autoriser VMware à s'exécuter.


----------

